# Brazillian Brawl



## arnisandyz (Dec 1, 2003)

Featured the Machado Brothers and a cameo by Dan Inosanto.

as one can imagine, really bad acting, OK martial arts.  very dissapointing, and I wasn't even expecting that much.

Very poor production quality, transitions, direction and plot.  I was embarrased for Dan and the Machados, stick to Martial Arts and stuntwork please.

What were they thinking?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2003)

Was this on TV, or did you rent it?


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 5, 2003)

but I blew 4 bucks on a rental.  Its out at Blockbuster if you really feel like p you really have to see how bad it is.


----------



## jkn75 (Dec 5, 2003)

Speaking of bad martial arts movies..Kickboxing Academy. It's so bad it's good.


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok, I"m running out and renting it!


----------



## Brian King (Jan 29, 2004)

The brawl will soon be a cult classic. It is so bad it is good.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------

